# Homes for Shrimp. Has anyone purchased these before?



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

I was just searching around aquabid when I discovered these charcol tube shaped homes for shrimp.

I was just wondering if anyone has gotten these before and if they are actually as good as they sound.

Here is a link http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?aquariumf&1241854802


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

Haven't tried them but at least they're natural looking (compared to PVC tubes).


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

i use them for long time, and they are very good, I also sell them once a while. about $2 each, but you will have to soak in water for about a week before they will sink. they also can keep your water clean.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm actually ordering some almond leaves for my shrimp.


----------



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

This home for shrimps it's help to reduce the stress? The shrimp fell more confortable with this?


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

*This is what we are told they do:*

Great shelter for shrimps, plecos, small fishes, baby fishes 
The Secret Success Formula for many fish and shrimp Breeders
High Water Purifying Power by eliminating organic impurity substances and smell 
Absorb toxins, organic compounds and chemicals 
Remove the residue chlorine, chlorides and other trace elements 
Smooth surface can act as a breeding ground for fish 
Bamboo charcoal is made up of real bamboo of five years or older, and burned inside an oven at temperatures over 800°C 
Only the middle section of the bamboo is chosen for quality and size consistency 
Stack them up like Lego, decorate it with moss and it will be best playground for shrimps and fishes!


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmm interesting. I don't use charcoal on my tanks but what I have heard it that at some point it stops being effective, and that is for activated charcoal. This isn't quite activated so I am not certain how beneficial it would actually be... It may also leech out beneficial things from the water which could be harmful if you have plants.

They do sound intriguing though.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Isn't the diameter really small though? I can see RCS in them but... plecos and other babies?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

they just provide hiding place. if your tank is densely planted it would do the same thing. this thing basically acts like activated carbon inside the tank instead of the fiter. it will absorb the trace elements you dose in your tanks.


----------



## Submarinr (Jul 29, 2007)

they look cool though.. (agree that only benefit would be aesthetic) 
may have to make use of those old bamboo poles and grow some moss on them just for fun


----------



## Darthaardvark (May 28, 2009)

aesthetically speaking they work well, other than that it really doesn't do much. I bought some and they look real cool especially if you're going for the minimalist asian look (the tank they're in has bamboo and purple bamboo)

I didn't really think it really warranted getting them for my breeding tank since aesthetics was not my primary goal. 

I just used regular ole PVC and some sections of Eheim tubing. If that really bothers you (as it did me), what I did is wrap some java moss around the tubes and it worked really nice.

hope this helped


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

Submarinr said:


> they look cool though.. (agree that only benefit would be aesthetic)
> may have to make use of those old bamboo poles and grow some moss on them just for fun


not really fun... I had these bamboo tubes before, tied some moss on them, but since the tube is round, they roll over from time to time. The moss grow slowly so I eventually gave up.

I don't see any difference by using the bamboo tubes. And they looked strange in a planted tank, so I took them out after a few weeks.


----------

